# SSD 100% Auslastung, Freeze



## Wambofisch (29. September 2018)

Moin

hab seit geraumer Zeit ein großes problem.
Meine SSD Crucial mx300 hat immer mal n Freeze weil 100% Auslastung. Da friert alles ein, Also maus kann ich bewegen, kann auch überall klickjen oder fenster öffnen usw aber erst wenn der Freeze vorbei ist öffnet es die Fenster und läd internetseiten usw. 

Memtest hat gesagt RAM ist alles ok. 
Hab ne 2 SSD und Windows neu installiert und gleicher Fehler. 
kanns am Board/CPU noch liegen?`Temperaturen sind alles super, egal ob keine Auslastung oder Volle Auslastung, Fehler tritt sporadisch immer mal auf. Mal öfter mal weniger. 
CPU wäre FX 9370 und Board ein Asrock Extreme 4 970. CPU läuft seit Monaten leicht undervolted bei geringerem Takt stabil. 

mfg
Dominic


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. September 2018)

Schau mal hier rein:
Crucial MX300 - Freezes unter Windows 10 | ComputerBase Forum.

Da sind einige Lösungsansätze.


----------



## goascha (8. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem wie du, hast du es gelöst bekommen? Ich bin mittlerweile verzweifelt, weil ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe woran das liegen könnte. Wäre wirklich cool wenn du antworten könntest!


----------



## fotoman (8. Dezember 2020)

Welche SSD, wie groß, wie voll, was lief vorher?

Falls es, passend zu Thread, eine mx300 ist, hast Du den Reg-Key aus dem verlinkten Beitrag getest?

Sonst rate ich einfach mal:
Ethernet-Auslastung war kurz vorher sehr hoch, also wurde u.U. eine große oder viele kleine viele Dateien auf die SSD per Netzwerk kopiert oder gar aus einem Archiv im Netz lokal entpackt.

Die SSD ist eine ohne DRam-Cache und die Daten wurden von der SSD in den SLC-Cache geschrieben.

Nun beschäftigt sich die SSD gerade mit sich selber, weil sie nicht leer ist und sie den SSD-Cache wieder leeren muss.

Und warum ist die GPU bei 26% Auslastung. Nicht, dass da ganz trivial irgendein Thread auf die SSD schreibt.


----------



## goascha (8. Dezember 2020)

Das hier ist meine SSD:
https://www.amazon.de/Intenso-Perfo...+High+Perform+2.5"+SATA&qid=1607466445&sr=8-1

Ich kenne mich um ehrlich zu sein nicht gut genug aus, um ihnen diese Fragen zu beantworten. Ich habe windows 3  mal (ein mal sogar komplett über nen Stick) neu aufgesetzt und das hat nichts gebracht. Im Geräte Manager steht, dass alle Teile einwandfrei funktionieren und weiß jetzt nicht was ich noch machen kann


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Dezember 2020)

Schaut doch beide mal bitte welcher Prozess denn die Auslastung verursacht.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Dezember 2020)

Teste mal ein anderes (neues) SATA Kabel. Wenn das einen Schaden hat, können genau diese Probleme auftreten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde die SSD sofort tauschen.

Etwas schlechteres habe ich noch nie gesehen.
Der Controller ist gruselig und die Ausfallrate ist sehr hoch.

Prüfe das Teil mal hiermit:


			http://www.hdtune.com/download.html,
		

https://crystalmark.info/en/software/crystaldiskinfo/  .


----------



## goascha (9. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Teste mal ein anderes (neues) SATA Kabel. Wenn das einen Schaden hat, können genau diese Probleme auftreten.


Ich habe das Heute probiert, dachte am Anfang das es was  gebracht hat, doch gerade eben ist wieder das gleiche passiert. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich eine neue SSD kaufen müssen.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich würde die SSD sofort tauschen.
> 
> Etwas schlechteres habe ich noch nie gesehen.
> Der Controller ist gruselig und die Ausfallrate ist sehr hoch.
> ...


Der obere Link geht bei mir nicht, habe mir das Untere runtergeladen. Und verstehe nichts von dem, was da steht. Hier ein Bild:


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Dezember 2020)

goascha schrieb:


> Der obere Link geht bei mir nicht,


Hier noch mal der Link von HD Tune:





						HD Tune website
					

HD Tune



					www.hdtune.com
				




Der geht jetzt, getestet.


----------



## goascha (9. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hier noch mal der Link von HD Tune:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe mir das runtergeladen und einen Error Scan gemacht, nur grüne Kästchen D:


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Dezember 2020)

goascha schrieb:


> Habe mir das runtergeladen und einen Error Scan gemacht, nur grüne Kästchen D:


Wir brauchen den Screen "Benchmark".


----------



## goascha (9. Dezember 2020)

da sieht das ganze so aus:


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Dezember 2020)

Die Werte sind in Ordnung.
Aber die SSDs von Intenso sind grottenschlecht.

Welches Netzteil wird verwandt?
Welche Spannungen hat der PC:
https://www.hwinfo.com/  (SENSORS) ?

Wurde die Wärmeleitpaste der CPU mal erneuert?
Welches BIOS wird verwandt:
https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html  - Reiter Mainboard - Kasten BIOS - Feld Version ?


----------



## goascha (9. Dezember 2020)

Das hier ist mein System:


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Dezember 2020)

Du hast also noch eine 1TB WD HD im PC?

Wie sehen da die Daten von HD-Tune aus?


----------



## goascha (9. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Welche Spannungen hat der PC:
> https://www.hwinfo.com/ (SENSORS) ?


was soll ich auf der Seite downloaden?


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wurde die Wärmeleitpaste der CPU mal erneuert?


habe den PC seit ca. 1,5 Jahren, ist das schon grenzwertig?


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Welches BIOS wird verwandt:
> https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html - Reiter Mainboard - Kasten BIOS - Feld Version ?


Das hier ist mein Bios:


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast also noch eine 1TB WD HD im PC?
> 
> Wie sehen da die Daten von HD-Tune aus?


auch bei der ist (anscheinend) alles ok

Hab mich übrigens auch noch in dem Forum durchgelesen:
Dort waren auch viele nützliche Vorschläge, die ich auch ausprobiert habehttps://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...astung-bild-friert-dann-komplett-ein.1916533/


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Dezember 2020)

goascha schrieb:


> was soll ich auf der Seite downloaden?


HWinfo.



goascha schrieb:


> habe den PC seit ca. 1,5 Jahren, ist das schon grenzwertig?


War das ein Fertiggerät?
Wenn ja, wo hast Du den PC gekauft?



goascha schrieb:


> Das hier ist mein Bios:


Da gibt es etwas neues:
https://rog.asus.com/nz/motherboards/rog-strix/rog-strix-b450-f-gaming-model/helpdesk_download/  .



goascha schrieb:


> Hab mich übrigens auch noch in dem Forum durchgelesen:
> Dort waren auch viele nützliche Vorschläge, die ich auch ausprobiert habehttps://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...astung-bild-friert-dann-komplett-ein.1916533/


Sind alle Windowsupdates installiert?


----------



## goascha (10. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> War das ein Fertiggerät?
> Wenn ja, wo hast Du den PC gekauft?


Habe ich mir bei Alternate konfiguriert und zusammen bauen lassen


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sind alle Windowsupdates installiert?


ja


----------



## DJMCM (10. Dezember 2020)

Sortiere im Windows Task-Manager in der Registerkarte "Prozesse" mal nach Datenträger und poste den Screenshot.


----------



## goascha (10. Dezember 2020)

@DJMCM

wie gesagt, das passiert in unregelmäßigen Abständen. So sieht er im Normalfall aus.


----------



## DJMCM (10. Dezember 2020)

@goascha 
Der Normalfall ist uninteressant. 
Poste einen Screenshot von der Auslastung, wenn die SSD Zugriffe wieder bei 100% liegen.


----------



## goascha (10. Dezember 2020)

Werde ich machen, habe mich gestern noch in einem anderen Forum schlau gemacht und ein paar Einstellungen übernommen. Bis jetzt ist der Aussetzer nicht mehr aufgetaucht, aber das heißt nichts, da es immer im unerwartensten Moment passiert. Ich melde mich dann


----------



## goascha (20. Dezember 2020)

Das Problem scheint behoben, nach einer exzessiven Test-Session gabs nicht einen Hänger mehr. Ursache war eine Einstellung im Energiesparplan / AHCI Link Power managment. Bin hier auf CB über die Lösung gestolpert:



> Zitat von Tomyyyisda:
> für alle die das selbe Problem haben erkläre ich es jetzt einfach : Zuerst gibt Regedit bei Widows im Suchtext ein. Öffnet dieses Programm. Jetzt Musst ihr nach einen Bestimmt Ordner suchen HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE er führt euch dann wieder zu anderen Unterordner SYSTEM wäre das nächste. Um Die jetzt nicht alle einzel anzugeben Kopiere ich jetzt den Pfad hier rein und der / zeigt den die Trennung zum nächsten Ordner an : "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60 bei den letzten Ordner öffnen sich noch zahlen von Ordner diese braucht ihr aber nicht zubeachten. 0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60 das ist der letzte was ihr dort anklickt. dann guckt ihr auf die rechte Seite des Bildschirm und seht "Attributes" das öffnen und den Wert 1 auf 2 Stellen . Programm schließen ! Jetzt in der Windows such eingabe Energiesparplan eingeben und öffnen und auf erweiterte Einstellung gehen. Dann wird euch AHCI Link Power managment angezeigt. Drauf klicken und bei den Einstellung Aktiv anklicken. Und schon müsste wieder alles funktionieren.



Danke an alle für die Hilfe.


----------



## fotoman (21. Dezember 2020)

goascha schrieb:


> Das Problem scheint behoben, nach einer exzessiven Test-Session gabs nicht einen Hänger mehr. Ursache war eine Einstellung im Energiesparplan / AHCI Link Power managment. Bin hier auf CB über die Lösung gestolpert:


Also exakt das, was in dem in Beitrag #2 verlinkten Beitrag auch schon genannt wird.


----------

